# Post fish pics with the specs used!



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it would also help if you post the type of fish in your picture! Just a suggestion


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Good idea  

The ones I posted are mixed african cichlids, they are Mbuna from Lake Malawi but they have been interbred alot so identifying a specific species is difficult...basically they are mutts.


----------



## Evilgrin (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll give this a shot
Canon T2i 50mm aka Nifty fifty

Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/80
Av( Aperture Value )	1.8
ISO Speed	100
Lens	EF50mm f/1.8 II
Focal Length	50.0 mm
Image Size	5184x3456
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off

Bosemani Rainbow Fish









Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/80
Av( Aperture Value )	1.8
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	100
Lens	EF50mm f/1.8 II
Focal Length	50.0 mm
Image Size	5184x3456
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off

Sunburst "mickey Mouse" Platty









Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/80
Av( Aperture Value )	1.8
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	100
Lens	EF50mm f/1.8 II
Focal Length	50.0 mm
Image Size	5184x3456
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off

Bosemani Rainbow Fish


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pics! I love the 1st one, looks like he is dancing haha. 

I am curious about the ISO 100, if I use ISO 100 with my camera I need to slow the shutter speed way down and the pic comes out super blurry.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome thread


----------



## Evilgrin (Oct 2, 2012)

tharsis said:


> Nice pics! I love the 1st one, looks like he is dancing haha.
> 
> I am curious about the ISO 100, if I use ISO 100 with my camera I need to slow the shutter speed way down and the pic comes out super blurry.



My shutter speed was at 1/80 lucky for me the fish held still long enough to get a crisp shot.
I also think the difference in the lenses comes into play here I used a 50mm prime lens while you used the kit lens, my lens has a larger aperture at an F stop of 1.8 versus the kit lens at 5.4 I believe that allowed me to use an ISO of 100. If you had more light you should be able to get a crisper shot with that high of an F-stop. Then again I could be totally off base I'm still very new to this so hopefully someone will correct me if I'm too far off.

The only light in the room was coming from the tank the room lights were off. I have 16 3w Led's lighting the tank so there was plenty of light.

I'm barely even an amateur with the camera I'm still learning about the settings I just tried small adjustments until the pics started to look better and then adjusted some more, must have taken well over 50 shots just to get those 3. I got so so at taking portraits of the kids but this tank photography is much more challenging so many reflections from the tank and subject matter that refuses to cooperate.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Dragonscale Betta

1/50
f/3.8
ISO 400
Aperture Priority
Focal length 90mm
Nikon D300


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

good idea - nice pics also


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

STS_1OO said:


> I think it would also help if you post the type of fish in your picture! Just a suggestion


i agree 100 %


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

All shot with a Canon EOS 7D with an EF-s 17-55mm f/2.8 IS lens at 55mm, ISO 1600 and on manual program. All are 100% crops.

The following are at f/5.6 and 1/30 sec ss
Porkchop Rasboras
























Siamese Algae Eater









Shot at f/5.6 and 1/125 sec ss
More Rasboras









following shot at f/2.8 and 1/250 sec ss
Skunk Botia









Rasbora









White Cloud Minnow


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Some real nice images here. I personally love using flash, especially with fish. There's so much you can do to modify the light, and it allows you to stop down the aperture, drop that ISO and bring up that shutter speed.

Shot with Canon 350D, 50mm f1.8 I, canon 430ex I
1/200sec, ISO 100, f11












Shot with T1i, 70-200mm f2.8L, 430ex I
ISO 100, 1/200sec, f2.8










This shot was with my Sigma macro

T1i, 105mm Sigma macro dg ex f2.8, 430ex I
ISO 100, 1/200sec, f2.8


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

"Tired of eating Algae"
Canon 1000D, 18-55 kit lens with macro rings.
F/5.6
ISO 1600
exposure 1/100


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Scars, really like the first Piranha picture with the black background. Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Nikon D90
f/1.8
Iso 3200
Exposure 1/320 sec
Focal Length 50mm
Max Aperture 1.6
NO flash.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Woah, those are some blue angelfish!!!


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Smokey Blue Pearls :thumbsup:


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks dx3bash. The black background is definitely one of my favorite styles so i tried my best to replicate it.


T1i, 70-300mm, 430ex I
ISO100, f/8, 1/200sec









t1i, sigma 105mm macro, 430ex I
ISO100, f/2.8, 1/200sec









t1i, 70-300mm, 430ex I
ISO 100, f/5.0, 1/200sec


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Scars said:


> Thanks dx3bash. The black background is definitely one of my favorite styles so i tried my best to replicate it.
> 
> 
> T1i, 70-300mm, 430ex I
> ...


I'm gonna try that next. Awesome pics. Any tips on how to?


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Put the flash on top of the tank and shoot the flash down on the fish. Have the aperture set around f/5-22 to darken up the background and get the fish/flash area completely in focus. Take that shutter speed up and that ISO down.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

*First post*

These shots were all taken with a Canon 5DMKII, Sigma f/2.8 150mm macro lens, flash was a defused twin head MT24 in a camera mounted Novoflex bracket. SS was 1/200. f/stop was between f/11 and f/18.

1. A rescue. He was jetting his butt kicked at the LFS. He is doing fairly well, his tail is on the mend, and his color is coming back. Still a little thin in the belly but he is eating regularly.









2. A birthday gift from Sunhawk (my wife)









3. One of our glass cats. From a school of 11.









4. Mama guarding her babies. Sadly they ended up as lunch for the discus.









5. one of our ottos.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site! 

I've shot my friends 5d2 and it is unbelievably better than my camera lol. You much have spotless glass, everytime I try to shoot the light through the glass, all I see is streaks and spots and any glass imperfections.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Scars said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I've shot my friends 5d2 and it is unbelievably better than my camera lol. You much have spotless glass, everytime I try to shoot the light through the glass, all I see is streaks and spots and any glass imperfections.


Thank you Scars 

I do keep the glass clean, but the way that I get such clarity is from the twin flashes on 21" flex arms, this alows me to flood the tank with light from the sides or top, overcoming the flaws…Most of the time:icon_lol:


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh geez! I didnt think it was on squiggly arms lol. Thats pretty awesome though. Ive never seen a rig like that. 

Not a fish pic, but...

Canon 350d, 49mm extension tubes, reverse 28mm wide angle f2.8 lens, Canon 430ex key light, Newer tt560 fill light
Iso 100, f/16, 1/200sec


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Scars said:


> Oh geez! I didnt think it was on squiggly arms lol. Thats pretty awesome though. Ive never seen a rig like that.
> 
> Not a fish pic, but...
> 
> ...


Got yourself a very cool fly shot there.


----------

